# Coconut oil great buy



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Was at out local Big Lots yesterday, and they had 30 oz jars of coconut oil for $4.00!!!!! Way cheaper than I last paid for LuAnn's at Walmart.


----------



## lovinglife (Jul 31, 2013)

Snappy pop corn oil is 100% coconut oil. I buy it by the gallon on Amazon or the snappy website.


----------



## wvstuck (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up on both of these, the snappy is cheaper by the ouch and with Prime it ships free.... Thanks, time to load up on soap supplies. We are teaching a class next month on soap making so this will come in handy.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

wvstuck said:


> the snappy is cheaper by the ouch


Do you have to fight for it?


----------

